# Making Smoke Generator



## pieter bansema (Nov 5, 2013)

I have made my own sausages from little chef to converted deep freezer. used hot plates with wood shavings. took a sausage course.Even smoked lots of white fish in my under ground fire channeled to a old outhouse with chicken wire shelves !. smoked in a 12 X 8 ft old building with a smoothered wood fire for smoke. read up on how to smoke foods etc draft verses moisture on and on. We all smoke food in the style we like . this thread is all about  making a good smoke generator  (out side of smoker) I looked at big daddy smoker now he is putting in springs baffles etc  adding charcoal briquettes  etc. Moving air supply from top to bottom. Also i  have seen most of attempts to do this on YouTube.   And it looks they have the same problems keeping it smoking foods.  I think everyone here would like to find the right size and mixture of wood  that will continue to generate smoke for  8 hrs, with out it starting on fire or going out. so we can cold smoke them hams turkeys bacon our way. How about your Ideas on wood chips : sawdust ;wood granauls  : wood chunks or pieces or  sticks etc

Thanks and keep smoking food fun and safe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 5, 2013)

You need to look into the Mail Box Mod and the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoke Generator (AMNPS)...http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp

No fooling around with Briquettes or power for a pump...Just load it with pellets of choice, light it and sit back and watch the Thin Blue Smoke flow for the next 10 hours before a refill. Below is a good place to start...JJ 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=mail+box+mod


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello Pieter.  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  As for your question:  In my opinion Chef Jimmy has got ya covered.  I think the mailbox with the AMNPS just may be what you are lookin for.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 6, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You need to look into the Mail Box Mod and the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoke Generator (AMNPS)...http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp
> 
> No fooling around with Briquettes or power for a pump...Just load it with pellets of choice, light it and sit back and watch the Thin Blue Smoke flow for the next 10 hours before a refill. Below is a good place to start...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=mail+box+mod


X2

Great start for what you are asking about.


----------

